# Do you talk about MBTI in real life?



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't and l probably never would. l've replaced the Disney Channel with it as my dirty little secret but wonder how factors like, which field one is in influence whether coworkers discuss it, families being into MBTI, etc.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

In certain situations, and with specific people. It’s a waste of time to discuss MBIT types to support a point or thought process if the person you are discussing it with has no clue what you are even talking about and would rather talk about unicorns. In the right conversation, it can enhance the topic and/or concussions to a significant degree imo.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I like to convince others to see things my way, with it. For example, I'll say my brother is ESTP, this is why you, a Si/Ni-dom do not understand him and vice-versa. He will never appreciate the overly structured life, and you cannot make him. 

There are a lot of conflicts in my family because of things that could be seen as connected to type. Bro is ESTP, dad is IxTJ. I'm IxTP, mom is ESFJ. So I leverage this knowledge in conversation and indirectly to create more understanding in the network. It helps that I don't live there anymore, or they wouldn't listen to me, because then I'd be "theirs." Ok, that was a tangent. But that's why.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, I just rant and rave and spout random letters and numbers and people think they're watching some Sesame Street sh*t when they talk to me.

:laughing:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I am usually Itching to talk about it with everyone I meet, however I try to hold back when I don't think they'd be interested or can't find a good place to insert it into the conversation.


.... I just had this funny image of myself going door to door telling people about it like some evangelist, ...not that I would.... but....yeah I do tend to gush about it whenever I get the chance, or wrench a conversation awkwardly off in that direction because everything in the world reminds me of it even if it seems super random and wierd to everyone else.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> I am usually Itching to talk about it with everyone I meet, however I try to hold back when I don't think they'd be interested or can't find a good place to insert it into the conversation.
> 
> 
> .... I just had this funny image of myself going door to door telling people about it like some evangelist, ...not that I would.... but....yeah I do tend to gush about it whenever I get the chance, or wrench a conversation awkwardly off in that direction because everything in the world reminds me of it even if it seems super random and wierd to everyone else.


LOL, I can see you doing the door-to-door thing in some poor, uneducated neighbourhood.

"Paw, who was at the door?"

"Oh nothin' son, just them book-readers again, somethin' about letters and sh*t, I couldn't make heads or tail of it."

"Ah, scammers. Come watch some Honey Boo Boo."

"Where'd my beer go?"

:laughing:


----------



## turtleducks (Jul 13, 2011)

I voted "everyone I meet" but I'm not weird. I'll bring it up if it seems relevant to something we are talking about, but I don't really care if we are actually friends or not. I usually kind of downplay it like "yeah, I mean it's kind of stupid but it can be interesting" just because I don't want to be judged and I'm fake.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried it once or twice. I was explaining cognitive functions to some of my friends (we just all got results for our MBTI type). They were all, "Uhu. Hmmm. Ahhh. Interesting." ... Never again.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I think we should talk more about it and share the knowledge.....I think people would be much more tolerant of each other if they knew about MBTI. I think that would just make everyone´s life better. Imagine that instead of zodiac at the end of a magazine we have the MBTI thing  That would be awesome


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> Well, I think we should talk more about it and share the knowledge.....I think people would be much more tolerant of each other if they knew about MBTI. I think that would just make everyone´s life better. Imagine that instead of zodiac at the end of a magazine we have the MBTI thing  That would be awesome


Actually my whole batch (in school) had a full on, legitimate MBTI test. Half couldn't remember their type several weeks later. The test was how I found my way here.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I have brought it up with certain people but having to resort to defending it instead because it frequently gets called cultlike. I've given up trying to explain that its just a measuring system and that these people have probably recognized the cognitive function differences in others without putting a name or label to it. If someone appears to find the topic interesting, ill go further in depth about it. However most people I know with the exception of a couple are mostly apprehensive more than anything about it. And tbh, I think it's probably a good idea that they knew little because its easy for some to get sucked into it and they must surely be self aware enough to think that they will be sucked in too or it will do something unhealthy to them, I think they prefer dealing with human cognitive preferences in a less chronological manner. Hey, typology just doesn't sit well with some people and I respect that.


----------



## Aurora irrealis (Dec 27, 2012)

My father is somewhat interested in psychology, so I once mentioned MBTI to him. But as he never responded, I haven't talked about it any more with him. 
So far I haven't even talked about it with the friend who emailed me an online MBTI test last year. 

BTW that's how I got into MBTI etc.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

My parents are very interested in MBTI & Enneagram too, and we study it as a family. I got them interested in it after learning about it in a psychology class during my first year of college.


----------



## Fallen Archetype (May 18, 2013)

I discuss it at length on a regular basis with one of my friends. Other than that I really ever talk about it.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

"Eat a dick."

LMAO


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I would cringe if someone brought this up IRL.
I would also probably stop talking to someone if they kept insisting on talking about it.
My worst nightmare is getting involved with someone who thinks we should analyse our relationship difficulties on the suggestion of MBTI. Nope. Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

everyone  i have to educate them : D


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

No one. I don't really see much reason to. No one I know would probably have much interest anyway x_x;


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some friends, and family. Depending on whether l think they'd have a special interest in it.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried talking with my family and they were interested in taking a test but not really learning about it. I think they wanted to know what celebrities they were like. My one friend seemed pretty interested in it but it became clear after five minutes she'd just done a test and whacked the result on her facebook profile. 

Any time I've gotten people into it it's lasted very little time. Others aren't interested at all. I try not to bring it up but often I'm thinking about it and want to discuss it.


----------



## alienambassador (Mar 20, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> I would cringe if someone brought this up IRL.
> I would also probably stop talking to someone if they kept insisting on talking about it.
> My worst nightmare is getting involved with someone who thinks we should analyse our relationship difficulties on the suggestion of MBTI. Nope. Do. Not. Want.


There is always some self-righteous person who is like, "No, I'm too good for all of this." :dry:


_Don't come to @JungleDisco's defense. I'm trolling her._


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I voted 'My significant other', but I also discuss it with some friends, albeit less frequently than with my girlfriend.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I did for a long time, then the only person I really talk to about it went away so I haven't in a week and a half. I wish I could talk about it with everyone.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

My boyfriend and I talk about it quite a lot. It's a good way to try and understand yourself, another person, and your interactions with them. I'd never base a whole relationship around it or anything, but it's interesting to both of us and a useful tool. We like to sit around and type other people, hah.

I've persuaded a few friends and family members into taking the online test, out of curiosity and to confirm my own suspicions. All of them have found it interesting; the only person so far who has really cared and seemed to take an interest in it beyond me reading them a generic type description was my dad (ENFJ).


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

I rarely do, although I do think about it quite often. One time my ESFJ friend brought up the topic and we discussed it at length. She had secretly been typing everyone we know, and I was impressed that she was correct about me.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No one would have any clue what it is unless they're a psych major or have a specific interest in such things, so there's no reason to talk about it offline.


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

Friends and family


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol sometimes but I don't want anyone to think "Wtf" but my ENFP friend likes it. I like to share my interests though! I wish I could talk about it with someone so I could learn more than I know. We took the quiz in class but it was the shitty human metrics one and while people seemed mildly interested to know what their letters and type meant and what cognitive functions meant the teacher never elaborated.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Not really. I've introduced one friend to it, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

No. No one cares.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Only my online friends


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Only with friends/family who may be interested.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

I talk about it way too much. I must have gotten at least 50 different people I know to take it. My close friends know me for it, its one of my quirks that I get teased about. (playfully) I'm always trying to type people and then add in regular INFJ reading into things too much, seeing things nobody else does, and trying to make a deep metaphor out of everything and I'm quite different than pretty much all of my friends, haha!

On a sadder note, now that I think about it, nobody "gets" me.... sniffle..... WAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris Merola said:


> I talk about it way too much. I must have gotten at least 50 different people I know to take it. My close friends know me for it, its one of my quirks that I get teased about. (playfully) I'm always trying to type people and then add in regular INFJ reading into things too much, seeing things nobody else does, and trying to make a deep metaphor out of everything and I'm quite different than pretty much all of my friends, haha!
> 
> On a sadder note, now that I think about it, nobody "gets" me.... sniffle..... WAAAAAAAAAAH


hahaha this is me to a T

i get nearly everyone i meet to take it (online more so than irl)

i'm sort of an asshole about it, though. i only get them to take it to see if i correctly guessed their type and once they do it and i see their results, that's it. i start talking about something else entirely and it leaves them puzzled because they have no idea what the letters mean or why i got them to take it in the first place. 

"i spent 10 minutes taking a test, and for what? FOR WHAT!?"
hHEhehhEHehheeheh

*and in case anyone's wondering, which you probably aren't, i've guessed ~90% correctly.

i frequently talk to my best friend about it (who is most likely an INFP) because she seems intrigued/fascinated by it. she actually reads about it in her spare time and i'm pretty sure she's gotten at least a dozen friends/family members to take it, too. it annoys most of my family members to no end so i try to limit how often i bring it up around them.

i amaze some of my friends with it because i "remember" everyone's type. little do they know it has nothing to do with memorisation and everything to do with their personalities. i don't remember their results, i just remember how they act/how they are

it's weird, though, because i usually remember their T/F %'s


_edit:_ but i've gotten my fair share of backlash. a 20-something year old *psycho*logy major on this hobby-based 'forum' i frequent went off on me and called me an idiot for bringing it up in this skype group chat we're both in. she spent a good half hour explaining to me how stupid she thought it/i was, and then another 10 or so minutes talking about the big five and how it was much more accurate than jung's personality theory. she actually didn't offend me at all until she started judging _me_ and _my character _because i was interested in a personality measuring/depicting method that differed from hers? she would repeat over and over again how she was a psychology major and how she seriously studies this and how i have no room to talk (thing is, though, i wasn't even talking, just listening to her go off). sad, sad, sad. i was somewhat familiar with the big five and retook the test upon her recommendation (this was before she disparaged me) but i don't remember my results. weh


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> hahaha this is me to a T
> 
> i get nearly everyone i meet to take it (online more so than irl)
> 
> ...


LOLOL, I totally do this too, I guess their types and make em take it to see if I was correct. I'm pretty good at detecting if someone is Fi or Fe, or Ti or Te, then I go from there. I'm usually off by a letter, but I've had plenty of perfect guesses.

With the first INFJ girl I met, I was like "Yeah, youse is INFJ, take dis quiz" and she took it and came out INFJ and I was like WHORIWQUBOIUWBR


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Whoops, I posted that last thing twice. My mistake.

(If anyone can delete this post, I'd like that!)


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

MBTI to me is a big deal. I wrote about it (my type, my friends' types, and my ex BFs' types) in my on line journal. This journal is open to only a selected few in the chat app I use to write. 

I typically don't talk about it in real life because I don't want people, close to me or not, know about my type. To be honest, most people (Se/Si types and some NTs) don't care about it much. I've realized a long time ago that what I find interesting may not be interesting to other people.

However, I now consciously observe people, especially new acquaintances, to gauge their types. This is a tool for me to figure people out and at what level I can deal with them best. Other than my intuition, now I have this tool to help me in interpersonal relationship.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris Merola said:


> LOLOL, I totally do this too, I guess their types and make em take it to see if I was correct. I'm pretty good at detecting if someone is Fi or Fe, or Ti or Te, then I go from there. I'm usually off by a letter, but I've had plenty of perfect guesses.
> 
> With the first INFJ girl I met, I was like "Yeah, youse is INFJ, take dis quiz" and she took it and came out INFJ and I was like WHORIWQUBOIUWBR


yes! i pick up on judging functions much easier than i do perceiving functions. after meeting and knowing so many Je-doms irl, i'm not sure how anyone can mix up Te-doms and Fe-doms. i have two teachers: a female ENTJ and a male ESFJ... their communication styles are so inconceivably different, i can't fathom how anyone well-versed in jung's personality theory could look at them and guess anything but ExTJ for her and anything but ExFJ for him.

hahaha. which letter do you usually guess wrong (I/E, N/S, etc)?

funny thing is one of my teacher's in tenth grade made us take it and i hated it. at least, i'm pretty sure i did? wait, no. i was interested in for a few days but she would never shut up about it so i guess, because of that, i slowly lost interest in it. i probably did it to spite her because she was a raging bitch... i wonder what type she is. i wonder if she guessed my type before i took it? i wonder what i scored as in high school...


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't resist the urge unfortunately.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> yes! i pick up on judging functions much easier than i do perceiving functions. after meeting and knowing so many Je-doms irl, i'm not sure how anyone can mix up Te-doms and Fe-doms. i have two teachers: a female ENTJ and a male ESFJ... their communication styles are so inconceivably different, i can't fathom how anyone well-versed in jung's personality theory could look at them and guess anything but ExTJ for her and anything but ExFJ for him.
> 
> hahaha. which letter do you usually guess wrong (I/E, N/S, etc)?
> 
> funny thing is my tenth grade teacher made us take it in high school and i hated it. at least, i'm pretty sure i did? wait, no. i was interested in for a few days but she would never shut up about it so i guess, because of that, i slowly lost interest in it. i probably did it to spite her because she was a raging bitch... i wonder what type she is. i wonder if she guessed my type before i took it? i wonder what i scored in high school...


THATS SO COOL! I wish they made my classmates take it in high school. Actually, I kinda like having it be "my thing" now that I think about it. And I usually mess up S/N for some reason. Its hard to detect Ni V.S. Ne and Se V.S. Si sometimes. Usually I just assume the more judgmental, close minded people are Si. (Whoopsie) I can usually peg an introvert or an extrovert, though.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I didn't do it before but I recently got to know some people who are into it so I sometimes talk about it with them.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Obviously "eat a dick" is the best option here. There's nothing cool in saying that you are nerd.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Only when necessary or when I want to. I find myself thinking that MBTI is not for everyone and that some people change/adapt more easily than other people do.


----------



## twistedblade056 (Oct 26, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Obviously "eat a dick" is the best option here. There's nothing cool in saying that you are nerd.


Have you tried it though? Ahih.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dragonhead66 said:


> Have you tried it though? Ahih.


Mans don't eat their own dicks. Please keep this stuff to ladies or some other special occasions like this:
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012...yama-cooks-serves-own-genitals_n_1543307.html
https://heavy.com/news/2012/09/japanese-man-cooked-served-own-genitals-indecent-exposure/


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I was already glad when my ENTJ buddy took the test.
But we don't really talk about it. He doesn't really have the interests in typology.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

No. I only offer to tell if they are interested.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to all the time, but I don't think people were particulary interested. I was obsessed with being an ENFP and blamed every detail of my personality on my type. Now I realise their are millions of things that influence who I am, and I actually don't always have that much in common with ENFPs (for example sense of humour, taste in clothing and music etc).

Now I obsessively talk about other things... my poor friends/family lolz


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I can get into moods where I want to talk about nothing else. I tend to not bother people with things they're not open to though. I'll try and steer the conversation a bit, but if they resist I'll just dump my thoughts with my girlfriend again.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

nope


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

I never missed any chances to talk about this when they arise. In a social media post. During conversation. And so on.
But I don't bring it up without any trigger. Would be weird.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I like to talk about it with random strangers


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Tried it, people thought I was insane.


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

I talked bout it with my family once. They thought that it is really weird. Never again.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't talk about MBTI with anyone but recently have learned about this.


----------

